# Instagram and Facebook?



## CA52004 (Apr 30, 2021)

I was wondering how many of you use Instagram or Facebook for advertising and if any of you have success getting sales from it? Please note this question is applied to people who provide screen printing services, not to those who sell retail. I was also curious what other platforms might work better, LinkedIn etc? Thank you!


----------



## Americanownedapparel (Mar 18, 2021)

Word of mouth has been my biggest asset. I have a specific niche which is good and bad. But I've had a lot of success messaging businesses on Instagram with a personal message and asking if they need shirts printed (not exact wording) and have had many who reach out to me as well. Good luck. The adds sometimes don't work very well.


----------



## baltti.toun (Jun 2, 2021)

The adds sometimes don't work very well.


----------



## gtgraphicsRyan (Jun 17, 2015)

Of course it brings value. Facebook even though I hate it, is the best advertising platform in the world


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

Instagram is working best as compared to Facebook. Also, I recommend you to try google local ads.


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

I use everything I can. 
I am now experimenting with Tik Tok.
At the end of the day... why not?


----------



## creativecarrotstudios (Aug 30, 2021)

Pinterest and Instagram or Facebook is also the best for marketing as I know.


----------



## Sonyaaaaaaa (Aug 30, 2021)

of course instagram!


----------



## Cathy Adkins (Sep 23, 2021)

You should start by finding which platform is popular with your target audience. To my knowledge, Facebook and Instagram are effective choices for a screen-printing business. And there are two ways Facebook and Instagram ads can help your business grow. 

The first is by increasing brand awareness and helping you reach more people by boosting your posts. 

However, the more lucrative perks come when you leverage these platforms to drive traffic to your website or drive conversions. You can target your ads based on demography, interests, occupation, and so on to reach the right set of people. And since FB and IG use the same ads manager, you will have an easy time running campaigns on both sites at the same time. 

If you have a website, you can make FB and Instagram ads work like a charm by installing Pixels. Pixels helps you create a Lookalike Audience of your best prospects/customers based on your website visitors. Your ads will be shown to this selected set of viewers who are more likely to become your customers. This has worked for me and I think you should definitely give it a go. 

Linkedin also offers many similar options but it is yet to evolve as a strong advertising medium. So I would recommend starting out with IG and FB and trying LinkedIn later.


----------

